# how to make a search box on my web site



## tink90 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been trying to put a search box on my website but I know nothing about writing the scripts or anything. I have looked a Google and I do not like it because it leaves my website and then has advertisements for other websites. I need a search engine just for my website so that when someone comes to my website they can type in a certain part they are looking for and it will show up. I need one like what is on wal-mart.com or bestbut.com one where they type in what they want and it just shows you stuff from my website no one elses. Please help!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello, welcome to the Internet. There's this amazing website out there called Google. It can find you things you are looking for on the Internet! It's amazing, I know. Here, let me show you how it works:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=search+script

See, look at one of the many relevant results on the first page: http://www.digitalpoint.com/tools/search/

Amazing!

(Ok, that was really harsh for a first-time user, but really: is it that hard to do a Google search first? )

Welcome to TSG.


----------



## tink90 (Apr 28, 2009)

ok first if you read my question I don't want to use Google anything for my search box almost all of those websites are connected to Google or yahoo or msn or something where it takes them from my site and shows them advertisements for other peoples stuff not something you want when you are trying to run a business and the rest can only be understood by a computer whiz and I don't have time to sit and stare at a bunch of computer codes I dont understand because I actually have a job and other things I need to do. so unless you know or a site that gives you step by step instructions explaining what the codes mean I don't think you are going to be able to help me  thanks anyways


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

try freefind
easy and works well,


----------



## tink90 (Apr 28, 2009)

thank you so much I am trying it right now!!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

tink90 said:


> ok first if you read my question I don't want to use Google anything for my search box almost all of those websites are connected to Google or yahoo or msn or something where it takes them from my site and shows them advertisements for other peoples stuff not something you want when you are trying to run a business


No, if you would poke around there are many that do not display ads or are not powered by another search engine. 


tink90 said:


> and the rest can only be understood by a computer whiz and I don't have time to sit and stare at a bunch of computer codes I dont understand


Well, welcome to building a website. Part of the skillset necessary for building a good website includes knowing some of the "computer codes" that you speak of. You can't hit a bunch of buttons and expect the website to be built by magic. 

And just FYI, Freefind is doing essentially the same thing as Google, Yahoo, or MSN. It's indexing your site from their servers and then using their server to search it, which is exactly what all the other search engines do. And the free version includes advertising.


----------



## scrubbicus (Jan 23, 2009)

I just built my own person search engine for the first time an the way I went about it is through searching my MySQL database (all the information that exists on the website is in the database) and I use queries with the LIKE statement. I'm not sure if your familiar with PHP or MySQL but that's a way if your looking to develop it yourself


----------



## tink90 (Apr 28, 2009)

the free find search box worked great. I did not have to mess with scripting at all and now thanks to the nice person who told me about where to find free find my website now has a working search box with out any advertisements and it stays on my site it does not leave my site at all. So thanks for no help at all and maybe you could learn a few things from the nicer people on this website who are actually interested in helping people. 

Thank you very much to everyone on this site who is willing to help you guys are the best!!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

tink90 said:


> my website now has a working search box with out any advertisements and it stays on my site it does not leave my site at all.


Again:










tink90 said:


> So thanks for no help at all and maybe you could learn a few things from the nicer people on this website who are actually interested in helping people.


I love you too.


----------

